
Show HN: JWT Inspector – A Chrome Extension for Debugging and Working with JWTs - rdegges
https://www.jwtinspector.io/
======
rdegges
Hey Everyone!

My co-worker, @typerandom, has been building this for a while now, and myself
and a lot of my colleagues over at Stormpath have been internally testing it
for a while.

I'm really happy to finally release it as it's been incredibly useful here
internally, and provides a ton of awesome resources for debugging JWTs on
websites, and also debugging JWTs in general.

Happy to answer any questions!

------
jessaustin
Looks cool, but I'd be more likely to install it if it used optional perms, so
I could isolate its "read and change all your data" abilities to specific
sites, e.g. localhost.

~~~
rdegges
That's an awesome idea. You should request it on our Github issue tracker!
[https://github.com/stormpath/jwt-inspector](https://github.com/stormpath/jwt-
inspector)

The entire thing is open source, so any requests are totally welcome. <3

